
New McAfee patent hints at a more walled-off online world - debisalive
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/security/new-mcafee-patent-hints-at-a-more-walled-off-online-world/9449
======
rdl
Fortunately this failed in the 1990s when Intel/Microsoft tried it
(Palladium); it's essentially the default on iOS's mobile ecosystem, though.

